# Boredom....it can be great!



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

So I had finished up a few builds during hurricane harvey and one was a 33 Nosler. A friend of mine was sighting in his 243 for his daughter at my place and he wanted to shoot the 33. All I can say is I am no longer in possession of said 33 Nosler! My wallet got a whole lot happier, for a minute! I have already purchased a new action as well as a proof research barrel. Needless to say my friend is excited to take the rifle out west soon and I get to build another for myself! This build is going to be a 6.5-300 wby, just because I want to try it out. We shall see what happens. Y’all take care.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Sounds interesting.
What are your plans for stock, barrel and action?
Sporter rifle?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

what action are you going to build on ?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Fishindude said:


> Sounds interesting.
> What are your plans for stock, barrel and action?
> Sporter rifle?


McMillian or bell&carlson stock. Defiance action. I’m putting a proof research barrel so it’ll be super light even at 24”. Honestly, knowing me, I’ll build it do load development, and wind up selling it for a decent profit and build another. I already have a few ideas for the next one anyway! I want to try a 338 edge and compare to a lapua. I got way too many irons in the fire! The 6.5-300 I believe will be a great long range hunting rig but definitely not something to shoot 50+ rounds a week out of unless you want to replace the barrel. Haven’t seen a lot of people that have shot the barrel out yet so no idea what the life expectancy is on one. I figure as a hunting rig it’ll last a lifetime.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> what action are you going to build on ?


Defiance. I haven’t tried them yet, I’ve used several different brands and half are glorified remington 700 actions or tuned. But buying an action that is already perfect is the same price as buying a stock 700 action and paying a smith to true it and do all the work.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they look very nice


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Neat project.
Hey, I've got an old Remington 721 30-06 that my dad gave me. It has a cut down short barrel.
Any suggestions on who would be good to send that to for re-barrel, glass bedding and trigger work?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Fishindude said:


> Neat project.
> Hey, I've got an old Remington 721 30-06 that my dad gave me. It has a cut down short barrel.
> Any suggestions on who would be good to send that to for re-barrel, glass bedding and trigger work?


Any reputable smith can rebarrel and do a good job. When you start truing the action is where it get pricey. Personally timney#510 can be had for between 115-150 bucks, retains the safety and is adjustable from 1.5-4 lbs. Glass bedding is pretty simple and if it is a wood stock you can buy a pillar kit as well. That being said there are tons of videos on you tube and some of the better ones are by Larry potterfield of Midway USA. Make sure the smith you choose has the reamers for the chambering you select or you pay for them and don’t get to keep them. Another option if you have enough barrel left is to have it recrowned.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

My next project is going to be a 6.5 CM but I am not going to get into a trued action , actually I think I will be buying a stock gun and replacing the stock with one that fits me better and isn't so flexible probably a boyds a 20moa scope base and a vortex optic


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> My next project is going to be a 6.5 CM but I am not going to get into a trued action , actually I think I will be buying a stock gun and replacing the stock with one that fits me better and isn't so flexible probably a boyds a 20moa scope base and a vortex optic


Look into the Howa barreled actions, they can usually be had for a good price and you can slap them in a B&C for 280. The B&C stocks depending on the model already has the aluminum bedding block, skim coat that and off you go! I built my 8yo daughters 6.5 Grendel that way. She can hit a 10” plate at 1000 7/10 times. If your a vet vortex offers a pretty healthy discount. Also I know you are involved with Appleseed, if you contact them directly they may discount based on that as well.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have looked at the Howa but I had been thinking Ruger american predator in 6.5cm I have seen some good reviews and getting started is fairly low investment and already threaded , then when I am ready I can order a boyds and have it sent to CDI for in-letting and their bottom metal.

for only being out a few years , ruger americans are gaining speed quickly in available aftermarket parts 

although I have been thinking 6.5 ar-10 also a co-worker just built one.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Any reputable smith can rebarrel and do a good job. When you start truing the action is where it get pricey. Personally timney#510 can be had for between 115-150 bucks, retains the safety and is adjustable from 1.5-4 lbs. Glass bedding is pretty simple and if it is a wood stock you can buy a pillar kit as well. That being said there are tons of videos on you tube and some of the better ones are by Larry potterfield of Midway USA. Make sure the smith you choose has the reamers for the chambering you select or you pay for them and don’t get to keep them. Another option if you have enough barrel left is to have it recrowned.


Thanks !
I understand that I could do much of that myself, and I've done a Timney trigger install, but would rather just pay the money and have someone reputable do good work on it. The barrel in question has been cut too short in my opinion, would need to replace it. Don't really know any good gunsmiths in my area.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Fishindude said:


> Thanks !
> I understand that I could do much of that myself, and I've done a Timney trigger install, but would rather just pay the money and have someone reputable do good work on it. The barrel in question has been cut too short in my opinion, would need to replace it. Don't really know any good gunsmiths in my area.


I would start by asking people at gun shops, google search and calling. I know many quit doing a lot of different things when Obama made it difficult and expensive for gun smiths so even if it’s an old number they may be able to direct you to someone. The guy that does/did all my barrel work does everything from his house and it started off me paying pennies on the dollar because we are both marines and then he showed me how to do it all and for the most part I just use his equipment now. But, if I were to send anything off there is a fella at TS customs who does probably the best work, just be prepared to wait. It’s in Miller SD. Spoon Custom Guns in Stuttgart, AR operates with Mack prairie wings does some fine work as well. My biggest recommendation is to find and get multiple quotes. Reason being is your cheapest that seems to good of a deal will not be as good of work more than likely.


----------

